# Help with ID of these Snails!



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! 
I juss noticed 3 of these snails in my 20gal quarantine tank. I'm almost 100% sure these are pond snails, but juss wanted to make sure.

Katpheesh
















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are pond snails


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you!  

I only posted this because I have personally only have seen MTS and ramhorns


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Where did you get these from? I'm currently looking for more


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't buy them, they came with plants that I bought.


----------

